
Amazon Will Let Prime Customers Group Orders to Save Boxes - gnicholas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-28/amazon-is-letting-prime-customers-group-orders-to-save-boxes
======
gnicholas
The article doesn't mention if there are customer incentives to use this
program. I'm sure some folks would want to use it for environmental reasons,
but considering that Amazon offers free credits for downgrading to slow
shipping, it would make sense if they did it here as well.

